# McIntosh ML-2c Speakers for home theater



## tcwfalcon

I've just moved in to a new house and have recently mounted my 46 inch Samsung above the fireplace. I currently have all of my a/v equipment mounted in a closet about 35 ft away, so everything is seamless. The problem I've run into is in choosing a surround sound setup. The living room isn't really set up for quality listening; that is, we have hardwood floors and the room has an echo currently. So, i'm not sure if it would be worth it to spend a lot of money installing a 5.1 or 6.1 system, when all i really want is some good quality sound coming from my tv (so surround sound isn't necessary). On top of that, my wife doesn't want speakers all over the room just sticking off the wall. 

So i was thinking my options were using a soundbar (i've heard there pretty bad ), using a 2 speakers system like the Bose cinemate (this goes back to my original problem of mounting speakers to the wall), or using a old pair of McIntosh ML-2c speakers for my home theater. My wife likes the way they look, and they would fit in our house well. 

So my question is.....would a pair of ML-2c speakers work as a home theater system or would it just sound like a concert. I want something that has a nice sound and range and would sound good watching a tv show, football game, or movie.

Does anyone have any experience using these speakers with a home theater?

Also, in wall/ in ceiling speakers aren't an option.

Any other ideas would be helpful as well.


----------



## eugovector

I'd take a pair of decent speakers over a soundbar or any bose system any day. If you can get a matching (or at least complimentary) center channel, a 3.0 setup might be ideal for you.

Down the road, if you could examine small surround speakers, perhaps on stands if you don't want to drill the wall, you'll notice a benefit during movies.


----------



## tcwfalcon

Maybe 3.0 would work, but i'm really worried about the sound and the video not matching up since the tv is about 5 foot off of the floor and the speakers would be on the floor. Also, I'm not really sure what kind of center channel i could get that sound as good the McIntosh speakers. Any ideas???


----------



## nova

If you like the sound of those speakers and they meet your wife's criteria for looks and they fit your room? Well, I'd take a good pair of speakers over a so so 3.0, 3.1, 5.1, 7.1, Bose system, soundbar etc. any day. Good quality 2.0 is a great way to go considering your circumstances. But that's just my opinion. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tcwfalcon

I think they would be a good set, but would the fact that the tv is higher off of the ground than the speakers cause a problem?


----------



## Ledzeppac

The height of the tv should not matter


----------



## resqguy

I agree about getting a quality 2 channel setup but the ML2Cs are geared too much to music IMO. They also should also be used with an equalizer to get the bass flat. If you like McIntosh stuff you might want to look at a pair of SL4s or SL6s. These are designed with HT and music in mind.

I don't think you would notice a sound delay issue as long as the source for audio and video is the same. The distance is negligable.


----------

